# My sisters Havanese has LEPTO!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My sister called me last week because her Hav was peeing and drinking a lot. She had no other symptoms so this went on for a few weeks…….She took her to the vet and the vet suspected Lepto! Her dogs kidney levels were bad. I was thinking no way could it be, because it's been sub zero and so much snow here. We've had snow on the ground the majority of the winter. Plus, her dog is always walked around the neighborhood and is always on leash to potty in the yard. My sister lives in NJ and is in a neighborhood. She is no where near the country.
Anyway, the test came back positive for lepto today. I think her dog will be ok. She might have some kidney damage from waiting too long. 
I guess I still choose not to do the vaccine. If i notice my guys water bowls becoming empty, I would watch them closely and take them to the vet. I wouldn't wait 3-4 weeks so I think it would be treatable….. tough call.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. hope everything will be alright. Please keep us informed and thank you for letting us know we're still not completely safe in the winter.

Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> My sister called me last week because her Hav was peeing and drinking a lot. She had no other symptoms so this went on for a few weeks&#8230;&#8230;.She took her to the vet and the vet suspected Lepto! Her dogs kidney levels were bad. I was thinking no way could it be, because it's been sub zero and so much snow here. We've had snow on the ground the majority of the winter. Plus, her dog is always walked around the neighborhood and is always on leash to potty in the yard. My sister lives in NJ and is in a neighborhood. She is no where near the country.
> Anyway, the test came back positive for lepto today. I think her dog will be ok. She might have some kidney damage from waiting too long.
> I guess I still choose not to do the vaccine. If i notice my guys water bowls becoming empty, I would watch them closely and take them to the vet. I wouldn't wait 3-4 weeks so I think it would be treatable&#8230;.. tough call.


I agree with you. Everyone has to make their own decisions, but I wouldn't wait 3 or 4 weeks to see the vet if my dog was drinking and peeing mor than usual. Because of that, combined with the fact that getting the Lepto vaccine does NOT mean you are safe from Lepto, AND the bed side effect profile of the vaccine, i'll keep doing what I'm doing. Hope the dog is OK, though!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

SO very sorry to hear of the Lepto. Let us know how your sister's dog does! HOping for the best. Thank you for posting so we can be aware and watch out for these symptoms in our own pups..


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-lepto-vaccine-why-vets-give-it-yearly/

The above article is very informative about the lepto vaccine. A good read if you are interested. I've quoted below where they say the bacteria from the vaccine can be shed. Just wondering if your sister's dog has had the lepto vaccine or been exposed to a dog that has recently had it. Vets don't usually warn their patients about shedding. Nothing to be done now, just a thought that might help get to the bottom of where her dog may have picked it up. I'm very sorry. I hope she recovers completely.


"&#8230;..the bacterin vaccine can be shed in the environment, potentially infecting your dog, other dogs, wildlife and you."


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh goodness - that is so scary! I do agree though - I dont think I would consider the vaccine. 

I sure hope that there is no permanent damage and she is ok!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

My Havanese had the lepto vaccine last year and did not have any reaction to it, nor has she had reactions to other vaccines. My vet told me the only dogs she's seen with lepto vaccine reactions were white dogs, which is why she was ok with recommending it for Emmie (plus based on a local outbreak of lepto and my Hav being around a lot of water in the summer). This correlates to something Dr Jean Dodds published more than 10 years ago.

http://www.dogsadversereactions.com/vaccinePredisposed.html

Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions:

Akita
American Cocker Spaniel
Dachshund varieties (all) 
German Shepherd Dog
Golden Retriever
Great Dane
Irish Setter
Kerry Blue Terrier 
Old English Sheepdog
Poodle varieties (all) 
Scottish Terrier
Shetland Sheepdog
Shih Tzu 
Vizsla
Weimaraner
Breeds of white or predominantly white coat color 
Breeds with coat color dilution (e.g. blue & fawn Doberman Pinschers, merle Collie, Australian Shepherd, Shetland Sheepdog, and Harlequin Great Dane)

-Jeanne-


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Karen Collins said:


> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-lepto-vaccine-why-vets-give-it-yearly/
> 
> The above article is very informative about the lepto vaccine. A good read if you are interested. I've quoted below where they say the bacteria from the vaccine can be shed. Just wondering if your sister's dog has had the lepto vaccine or been exposed to a dog that has recently had it. Vets don't usually warn their patients about shedding. Nothing to be done now, just a thought that might help get to the bottom of where her dog may have picked it up. I'm very sorry. I hope she recovers completely.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for posting this.
My sisters dog did not have the vaccine. In fact, her dog is pretty much an inside dog besides neighborhood walks and potty outside. 
I am shock my guys haven't gotten it. We hike in the woods and swim in ponds! I am keeping a close eye on them&#8230;...


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I opted to give Manny the Lepto vaccine despite concerns about the adverse reactions. I considered the fact that although he's an inside dog that there's still a risk that he could contract it from other animal's urine or having access to water as my house is located on a creek. When my vet told me that the reason that she recommends the vaccine, even if it was a risk factor for Manny, is because there had been confirmed incidents of lepto in our area AND the fact that humans could contract it was a no brainer. As much as I love Manny I won't risk compromising my son's health because of my dog. We're faced with tough decisions when we accept the responsibility of having kids and owning a dog. If it were just me I don't think I would care, but sometimes you have to make hard choices when it involves other people (or dogs!).


----------

